# FLR (M) Spouse visa renewal checklist and remaining questions



## kroketa (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I have read around so many positive experiences with this forum so I felt the need to join and reach out for your feedback on my first visa extension application.

*Background:*

• My wife (the applicant) entered the UK on a spouse visa valid for 33 months. Expiry date is on 26 Nov 2017 so I need to get my application asap!
• She arrived in Mar 2015.
• I am filling up the FLR(M) form (ver 04/2017) to do a postal application
• Me and the applicant (my wife) are parents of a child (2 year old) who was born in the UK and has British citizenship.

Below is the list of documents that I am planning to send and I would be really grateful if could tell whether something is missing:

*Proof of ID, Immigration Status and Photos:*

1. Applicant's passport with current spouse visa, sponsor's passport, passport of the child
2. Completed FLR(M) form (ver 04/2017)
3. 2 passport-sized photos of applicant, with name on the back
4. 1 passport sized photo of sponsor, with name on the back

*Sponsor's Finances*

5. Copies of sponsor's electronic payslips, stamped and hand signed by company's HR covering Feb-Oct 2017 (last 8 months)
6. Employment verification letter stamped, dated and hand signed by company's HR, confirming position start date, annual salary and contract type. 
7. Sponsor's original bank account statement, covering transactions for the last 2.5 years (it is only 1 statement but about 40 pages) 


*Proof of living together:*

8. 15/03/2015, Water bill, 1st Home Address ,Applicant
9. 07/04/2015, NHS Letter - EHIC card, 1st Home Address ,Applicant
10. 09/04/2015, Local Council Letter - Postal Vote confirmation, 1st Home Address ,Sponsor
11. 28/07/2015, Bank statement, 1st Home Address ,Applicant
12. 16/10/2015, Bank statement , 1st Home Address ,Applicant
13. 10/12/2015, Bank letter, 1st Home Address ,Sponsor
14. 09/01/2016, Bank statement, 1st Home Address ,Applicant
15. 19/02/2016, NHS Letter - Confirmation of GP Registration, 2nd home Address ,Sponsor
16. 11/03/2016, Council Tax letter, 2nd home address ,Applicant and Sponsor
17. 11/03/2016, NHS Letter - Confirmation of GP Registration, 2nd home address ,Applicant
18. 23/05/2016, Water bill, 2nd home address ,Sponsor
19. 05/09/2016, NHS Letter - test results, 2nd home address ,Applicant
20. 09/11/2016, Electricity bill, 2nd home address ,Sponsor
21. 20/03/2017, Council Tax letter, 2nd home address ,Applicant and Sponsor
22. 29/06/2017, Council Tax letter, 3rd Home Address (current) ,Applicant and Sponsor
23. 11/08/2017, DVLA Letter and payment advice slip, 3rd Home Address (current) ,Applicant
24. 14/08/2017, DVLA Letter, 3rd Home Address (current) ,Sponsor
25. 05/10/2017, Bank statement, 3rd Home Address (current) ,Applicant
26. 08/11/2017, Letter from the relative confirming that we were living together at address 1, 3rd Home Address (current) ,Applicant and Sponsor

*Documents for the Child*
27. 9 Nov 2017, GP's letter confirming registration of the Applicant's child and address.
28. Child's full birth certificate
29. Child's passport

*Accommodation*
30. Copy of electronic tenancy agreement on both Applicant and Sponsor names
31. 9 Nov 2017 Tenancy Agreement verification letter from the landlord confirming the tenants (applicant and sponsor), contract type and duration.

*Proof of Marriage*

32. Original Marriage Certificate (not in English)
33. Translation of the Marriage Certificate into English
34. Certification of English translation of the Marriage Certificate.

*English Language*
35. Original ILETS SETL test certificate


*Questions:*
1. Re - 7 Sponsor's original bank account statement

My bank has mistakenly sent 1 statement covering all transaction for the past 2.5 years rather than 30 statements for each month individually. The format of the transaction date is "Day/Month" only, and I wonder whether immigration caseworkers would be able to figure out the year of the transaction. The statement is directly from the bank and the period of coverage (i.e. 1 Mar 2015 - 29 Oct 2017) is clearly stated on the front page, and it is not really hard to deduct that transactions begin from 1 Mar 2015... I am reluctant to wait for the individual statements from the bank due to the fast approaching visa expiry date, but I wonder if the transactions statement would be good for HMVI purposes?

2. Application form question

a. 2.2 Is this the first time you have applied for a visa or extension of stay in one of the above categories (including previous leave granted as a fancé(e) or proposed civil partner) with your current sponsor? 
i. The question is a bit confusing because applicant already has 1st spouse visa (33 month long) but it is the first application for the extension. I just want to double check that "yes" is the right answer…


b. 2.3 Please indicate what stage of extension of leave you are applying for or why you are choosing to extend your current leave in one of the above categories. 
i. Is it:
First period of leave to remain (following an initial period of entry clearance as a partner of a
settled person, or person who is in the UK with refugee leave or humanitarian protection, or
as a child of a person who has limited leave as the partner of settled person, or following an
initial period of entry clearance as a fancé(e) or proposed civil partner of a settled person - 6
months). ?

Many thanks,

Cyril


----------



## kroketa (Nov 12, 2017)

anyone?


----------



## kroketa (Nov 12, 2017)

Need to send this off by Friday - can anyone provide feedback please?


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

I dont know why you are sending bank statement for entire 2.5 years to meet financial requirement . They required only last 6 months payslips and bank statements

Secondly you need to include council tax, utility bills in accommodation documents along with tenancy agreements of present locations

Which English test she took?

trinity college certificate or IELTS life skills B1?


----------



## kroketa (Nov 12, 2017)

ILR1980 said:


> I dont know why you are sending bank statement for entire 2.5 years to meet financial requirement . They required only last 6 months payslips and bank statements
> 
> Secondly you need to include council tax, utility bills in accommodation documents along with tenancy agreements of present locations
> 
> ...




1) the bank sent it to me that way by mistake... as explained..hopefully they wouldn't mind.

2) Yep, this is included.

3) IELTS Life skills at level A2

thanks


----------

